# ....also Cyprus-bound soon!



## lastchancers (Jun 19, 2008)

My wife and I are heading to Cyprus soon to live and work. I think I might be one of the lucky ones as well, having a pretty good job to come to. We will be renting for at least one year until we find our feet, then see what's what after that. No doubt we'll be on this forum a fair bit picking peoples brains for info and advice before we arrive in October, so thanks in advance!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good luck, I hope to be not far behind you,(when house sells).
Hoiliday 2 weeks in july then back to put house on market.
Hope i dont have to spend all in winter in Scotland.
All the best in your new life in the sun.
Tricia


----------



## lastchancers (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for your sentiments, Tricia. I agree...we are also looking forward to missing another Scottish winter, pretty though it may be! We are planning on being out there mid-October and are really looking forward to it. Lots to see to before that, of course, but we're making headway. Hope your house sale goes okay!


----------



## sheila and dave (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Lastchancers

We have owned a home here for 3 years now and used at first for holidays before deciding to take the plunge and re-locate.

Although it took us just over 12 months to sell back in the UK (we hit the market at the same time as U.S problems began) the wait was well worth it. We now wish that we had moved much earlier!!

Good luck with your house sale and move. We're sure you wont regret it


----------



## sheila and dave (Sep 25, 2008)

lastchancers said:


> My wife and I are heading to Cyprus soon to live and work. I think I might be one of the lucky ones as well, having a pretty good job to come to. We will be renting for at least one year until we find our feet, then see what's what after that. No doubt we'll be on this forum a fair bit picking peoples brains for info and advice before we arrive in October, so thanks in advance!


We have just relocated to Cyprus (7 weeks ago) and although it took us just over 12 months to sell our house in UK the wait was well worth it.

Good luck with your move and ENJOY Cyprus!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

sheila and dave said:


> Hi Lastchancers
> 
> We have owned a home here for 3 years now and used at first for holidays before deciding to take the plunge and re-locate.
> 
> ...


Hi,We are the same bought in 2004 offplan used for holis &let out ,
sold house off over on the 9th oct getting bit jittery but cant wait 
All the best all you movers
see you on the sunny side


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

lastchancers said:


> Thanks for your sentiments, Tricia. I agree...we are also looking forward to missing another Scottish winter, pretty though it may be! We are planning on being out there mid-October and are really looking forward to it. Lots to see to before that, of course, but we're making headway. Hope your house sale goes okay!


house sale went in 10 days one way flight on the 9th oct off down south on 3rd to see family. pm me we may meet up on sunny side
Tricia


----------



## Paul Fletcher (Sep 12, 2008)

*Hi Lastchancers*



lastchancers said:


> My wife and I are heading to Cyprus soon to live and work. I think I might be one of the lucky ones as well, having a pretty good job to come to. We will be renting for at least one year until we find our feet, then see what's what after that. No doubt we'll be on this forum a fair bit picking peoples brains for info and advice before we arrive in October, so thanks in advance!


Good luck with your move.
Hope the weather pics up for you as its bucketing down today in Paphos, although its the first rain I've seen in 3 months since my wife and I moved out here and we need it!

Give me a shout if you need any help


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Paul Fletcher said:


> Good luck with your move.
> Hope the weather pics up for you as its bucketing down today in Paphos, although its the first rain I've seen in 3 months since my wife and I moved out here and we need it!
> 
> Give me a shout if you need any help


Thanks paul, i may just do. My sister-inlaw is there just now buying furnishing for her new place in payia,said the rain had been heavy .From your post you seem happy with how things have gone, hope we get sorted soon i know its going to be mad first few months i have been winter before its a lot better than here.
Tricia


----------



## nikko (Sep 27, 2008)

lastchancers said:


> .......We will be renting for at least one year until we find our feet, then see what's what after that...........


This is the best way if you are not sure about a permanent move. It seems like wasted money renting, but it's not, compared with losses in the house-buying alternative!


----------

